# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Ley de agua de Castilla-La Mancha

## Salut

Más ruido, y seguimos sin soluciones REALES:




> *La Mesa del Agua exige una reserva de 4.000 hm3 en C-LMBarreda presentó el borrador de la Ley de Agua que recoge todas las propuestas del Estatuto* 
> 
> 
> "Todas y cada una" de las aportaciones previstas en el Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla-La Mancha quedan recogidas en la Ley del Agua de la región. Entre dichas aportaciones destacan el establecimiento de una reserva estratégica de 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para atender las necesidades hídricas de nuestra comunidad. Así lo subrayó ayer el presidente regional, José María Barreda, en declaraciones a los medios tras presentar el borrador de la nueva Ley del Agua a los integrantes de la Mesa del Agua.
> 
> Concluida la reunión, el jefe del Ejecutivo autonómico compareció ante los medios junto con varios integrantes de la Mesa del Agua y donde recordó que el borrador será enviado a las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha para que sea aprobado y poder elevarlo a las Cortes Generales. Un borrador que contará con el apoyo del Grupo Socialista en las Cortes al contemplar las mismas aportaciones en materia de agua que el Estatuto a parte que la ley nace con vocación de acuerdo y de consenso.
> 
> La no aprobación del Estatuto no iba a suponer nuestra rendición, señaló Barreda de ahí que la intención del Ejecutivo sea conseguir aquello que hemos enunciado de manera reiterada.
> 
> ...


http://eldiadigital.es/not/10232/la_...0_hm3_en_c-lm/

----------


## ben-amar

CLM reclama 4000 hm3 de reserva y caudal ecologico en todos los rios, Madrid se asegura unos cuantos tambien para beber y Extremadura, en vez de hacer lo mismo y pedir esa misma representacion y competencias en las cuencas,que ayudaria al Tajo a seguir siendo un rio antes de acaben con el,  se limita a inerponer recurso contra el Estatuto de Andalucia.¡¡bien!! :Confused:

----------


## Salut

A mi lo que me parece más triste de todo es que las CC.AA. están secuestrando totalmente los procesos de participación ciudadana que, aunque de mala gana y por imposición europea, se estaban haciendo en las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.

Con todo, se sigue sin poner legítimas reivindicaciones de CLM allí donde toca: en los planes de cuenca.

----------


## Azakán

Chorradas. Embrollar y perder el tiempo, estos políticos tienen otros intereses que no son los del Tajo. La defensa verdadera del río tiene que venir de aquí www.redtajo.es todo lo que diga Castilla-La Mancha, la Comunidad de Madrid... pamplinas, lo que quieren es regar campos de golf u otras cosas con el agua del Tajo y se sirven de estas artimañas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que desde la Junta de Calamidades se confunde constantemente "cuenca cedente" con "comunidad autónoma cedente"  :Mad:

----------


## gomar

Aprobada La Ley en las Cortes de Castilla La Mancha con los votos a favor del PSOE y en contra de los del PP. La Ley pasa ahora a Las Cortes Generales de España. 
Veremos a ver si pasa este trámite, pero al amparo de las sentencias del otro dia, creo que va a ser declarada Inconstitucional (si es que pasa el corte de Las Cortes)

----------


## No Registrado

> Aprobada La Ley en las Cortes de Castilla La Mancha con los votos a favor del PSOE y en contra de los del PP. La Ley pasa ahora a Las Cortes Generales de España. 
> Veremos a ver si pasa este trámite, pero al amparo de las sentencias del otro dia, creo que va a ser declarada Inconstitucional (si es que pasa el corte de Las Cortes)


 Lo tuyo es grave.

Dedícate a los problemas de tu región que ya son extremadamente serios y deja a los demás.

No te preocupes por ésta ley, a medio plazo el canal de trasvase lo veremos sequito, excepto algo de agua para beber, aunque no en la proporción de ahora.

En unos añitos lo verás.

----------


## REEGE

Os sugiero que manifestéis vuestros puntos de vista, pero os animo a que no entréis en lo personal. Un tema como el trasvase no tiene porque dar lugar a enfrentamientos personales en Embalses.net.
Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis

Secundo lo dicho por Reege que es cierto, el tema puede enfrentar personas cuando no merece la pena entrar en cosas personales, sino hablar de planteamientos hídricos, no de temas personales que defendemos posturas.

La ley de agua aprobada hoy como se esperaba con los votos del PSOE y el expectáculo de Cospedal que ha mandado a sus pupilos a liarla como niños de colegio y ella tomándose un café en la cafetería. Ésta señora no se moja ni se mojará, mi opinión sobre ella creo que la he dejado bastante clara, con ella de Secretaria General de PP y Presidenta de CLM: ¡Varcarcel toma un cheque en blanco en materia de agua!.. que no lo dirá explicito porque ella no habla, es como un muerto en un cementerio cuando le interesa, pero en la práctica es igual.

Con respecto a la Ley, garantizará que el consumo humano esté asegurado y no volvamos a ver Entrepeñas al 10%, Alarcón al 2% como Contreras, la Fuensanta al 5% si llega, ahora si es aprobada en las Cortes Generales, habrá una junta que podrá protestar y exigir que se asegure el consumo humano en años venideros. La razón muy sencilla, mientras hay agua se gasta sin control en regadios y a las pruebas me remito, ya sabemos lo que pasa en Murcia y Valencia, y luego despues de haber tenido un monton de agua pasamos sed porque se ha gastado el agua en regar en años anteriores porque no ha habido ninguna planificación.

No van a tener el control de los trasvases y desembalses no, sino que van a tener VOZ Y VOTO en las decisiones que se tomen, que es muy distinto a lo del Guadalquivir que quien habla y decide era la Junta de Andalucía. ¡Creo que se ve bien la diferencia!!! aunque algunos no la quieran ver porque no les guste.

Por consiguiente no veo donde está la inconstitucionalidad si respeta la libertad de cada uno, no corta de raiz los trasvases sino que se garantiza el poder hablar y tomar decisiones y evitar que se desequen los embalses, si éso es ir contra la constitución...¿ Qué es entonces lo que ha pasado en épocas recientes cuando debaban los embalses secos y no podían beber la gente de los municipios de alrededor habiendo tenido tanta agua y que se la hayan castado km y km las abajo porque desde allí se ha pensando en las aguas que estaba en casa del vecino?

Así nos va, no es cuestión de regiones ni personas, es cuestión de planificación hídrica que parece que en éste pais no existe ni existirá porque no se escucha a las personas, los politicos hacen a su antojo y no escuchan ni contemplan a la gente de los municipios ribereños. Esperemos que ésta ley sirva para poner un poco de orden antes de que acaben con el Tajo, el Alto Jucar y el Alto Segura, y por consiguiente que se regulen los regadios del Gudiana que también tienen lo suyo.

saludos.

----------


## gomar

> Lo tuyo es grave.
> 
> Dedícate a los problemas de tu región que ya son extremadamente serios y deja a los demás.
> 
> No te preocupes por ésta ley, a medio plazo el canal de trasvase lo veremos sequito, excepto algo de agua para beber, aunque no en la proporción de ahora.
> 
> En unos añitos lo verás.


Precisamente es lo que hago, precuparme de los problemas de mi Region y tambien de los problemas del sur de la de Alicante y de la franja sureste de la de la de Almería. De aprobarse esa ley nos concierne, y mucho.

----------


## No Registrado

> Precisamente es lo que hago, precuparme de los problemas de mi Region y tambien de los problemas del sur de la de Alicante y de la franja sureste de la de la de Almería. De aprobarse esa ley nos concierne, y mucho.


 Pues ya que muchas veces los beneficiarios del trasvase acusais a los perjudicados de egoístas y de que España es una unidad, y bla,bla,bla. Pensad un poco en la zona afectada, que también es España, y con más tradición todavía si nos ponemos así.

Esa ley hará poco o nada. Aún quedan unos años para que la derogación sea un hecho. Pero llegará.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Gomar

Mira te iba a contestar de nuevo con un tocho de escrito pero no merece la pena porque ya está explicado en el foro que los culpables de la situación del levante son los levantinos por su mala gestión. Tampoco voy a relatar de nuevo las 4 infraestructuras que han puesto el Estado en aquella región para acabar con el mal llamado déficit hídrico y que la mala gestión del levante ha hecho fracasar. Lo he explicado en el foro por activa y pasiva.

Si te diré sin embargo que sería bueno que os leyerais la ley del trasvase Tajo-Segura la primero de 21/1971 y la segunda 52/1980, allí os entareis que sólo teneis derecho a las aguas excedentarias que dictará el ministerio y la CHT que son las que tienen las competencias sobre la cuenca del Tajo, cualquier otra institución foránea a dicha cuenca no tiene sentido que dicte como acutar y cuales son los excedentes. Ésto es de sentido lógico, ¿Qué tiene que decir un Gallego del agua del Tajo? 

Así, vosotros solo recibireis los excedentes que ésta cuenca diga que son ésos y no otros, y dudo mucho que por planteamiento la cabecera del tajo tenga un 80% de excedentes como hasta ahora ha venido siendo por un trasvase que se aprobó en la dictadura y que no se ha modificado por ser un tema espinoso, pero que parece que ya se le empieza a poner el sentido común que en el levante parece que no existe, ya que según las apariencias les importa un pimiento de los suyos que el Tajo se quede seco. Todavía estoy por escuchar a alguno del Segura decir que lo que sucede en el Tajo no se puede consentir, que es un atropello ecológico, que hay restructurar los planteamientos del Trasvase, todo lo mas que oimos a cualquier planteamiento es "NO", PERO A TODO lo que se proponga para mejorar la situación del Tajo.

Cada uno tiene el derecho a preocuparse por lo suyo, y nosotros a proteger nuestro rio Tajo, pero no sólo el Tajo, sino el Júcar en su tramo alto y el Segura. Esa ley no dice que CLM vaya a prohibir los trasvases porque no tiene competencia ni con la ley actual ni la que se ha aprobado, sino que se hará cumplir la ley que garantiza el abastecimeinto humano y el desarrollo de CLM que ahora por llevar agua al levante no se cumple, y tendrá voz para hacerla cumplir, y medios sancionadores si no se cumple.

Que éllo supone una merma de vuestros trasvases, será señal de que no es excedente del Tajo lo que os estais llevando hasta ahora, cosa que a todas luces salta que no es todo lo que os llevais, pues un 80% del caudal del rio, dejar E+B al 10% por malas gestiones, es una aberración. Pero claro, solo vemos lo que nos interesa.

Acabo con el cuento de la cigala y la hormiguita, si hubieris sido como la hormiguita y hubierais planificado a años vista y no año a año, si hubieraís guardo el agua que recibís y repartirla entre años seguro que no habría tanta necesidad. Si no hubierais puesto tantas hectáreas nuevas de regadios de forma ilegal desde 1986 que están prohibidas, ahora no necesiataríais tanta agua, si hubierais aprovechado los medios puestos por el Estado para ahorrar agua y tener agua suficiente, tendríais agua en abundancia, pero como habeís sido como la cigarra que os habeis puesto a cantar las maravillas de lo que producís y habeis aumentado por encima de vuestras posibilidades los regadios, ahora os encontrareís sin alimentos para la escased. Reflexiona sobre ésto y te darás cuenta que es cierto, y los culpables no son la hormiguita y los vecinos, sino uno mismo que no ha tenido planificación y se ha creido que todo el monte es oregano y no es así.

Lo que te he escrito sale de la racionalidad, del sentido común y de buscar las causas del problema tan grande que tenemos, que no es solo vuestro, sino también nuestro porque nos afecta y mucho. 

Te pido que reflexiones si lo que te he dicho no es verdad y no ha ocurrido en aquella región y como consecuencia de ello tenemos el problema hídrico que tenemos allí y aquí.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Barreda y Pardo entregarán este miércoles la Proposición de Ley del Agua de C-LM en el Congreso de los Diputados.
hace 4 horas 57 mins
TOLEDO, 29 (EUROPA PRESS) El presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda, acompañado del presidente de las Cortes regionales, Francisco Pardo, entregará este miércoles a partir de las 11.00 horas, en el Congreso de los Diputados, la Proposición de Ley del Agua de Castilla-La Mancha que el Parlamento autonómico eleva a la consideración de las Cortes Generales. 

Fue este lunes cuando el pleno de las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha, con la ausencia de los diputados del PP, dio luz verde a la Proposición de Ley del Agua del PSOE, que el presidente regional, José María Barreda, defenderá en el Congreso de los Diputados, tras ser designado por el Parlamento autonómico.

Nada más empezar esta sesión plenaria la bancada 'popular', en la que no estaba presente la presidenta del PP y secretaria general del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal, alzaron pancartas en las que podía leer 'Barreda prohíbe hablar de empleo' y otras que hacían alusión al número de parados existente en la región, después de que la Mesa de la Cortes hubiera decidido excluir del orden del día un debate sobre empleo propuesto por el PP.

Esta actitud de los 'populares' provocó que el presidente del Parlamento regional, Francisco Pardo, pidiera a los diputados del PP que retiraran los carteles y realizara varias llamadas al orden, peticiones a las que los parlamentarios de la oposición hicieron caso omiso.

Ante esta situación, Pardo decidió suspender la sesión plenaria y proceder a convocar inmediatamente reunión de la Junta de Portavoces y Mesa de las Cortes al considerar "intolerable" y "bochornosa" la actitud de los parlamentarios del PP, que, según dijo, es "contraria a cualquier uso parlamentario".

Finalmente, el pleno se reanudó y se pudo aprobar la Proposición de Ley socialista sobre el agua con la ausencia del PP, que decidió dejar vacíos sus escaños por octava vez en la legislatura, según el PSOE.

*CONTENIDO DE LA LEY*
La ley socialista tiene por objeto otorgar nuevas competencias a la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, así como desarrollar determinados preceptos de la normativa vigente en materia de agua en aras de garantizar las necesidades básicas de uso de agua en la región y hacer compatible el desarrollo económico y social con el buen estado de los ecosistemas acuáticos y terrestres.

Los socialistas estiman necesaria la existencia de una reserva de agua que garantice el cumplimiento de esos objetivos ambientales y para atender las necesidades de Castilla-La Mancha de 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos.

----------


## gomar

> Hola Gomar
> 
> Mira te iba a contestar de nuevo con un tocho de escrito pero no merece la pena porque ya está explicado en el foro que los culpables de la situación del levante son los levantinos por su mala gestión. Tampoco voy a relatar de nuevo las 4 infraestructuras que han puesto el Estado en aquella región para acabar con el mal llamado déficit hídrico y que la mala gestión del levante ha hecho fracasar. Lo he explicado en el foro por activa y pasiva.
> 
> Si te diré sin embargo que sería bueno que os leyerais la ley del trasvase Tajo-Segura la primero de 21/1971 y la segunda 52/1980, allí os entareis que sólo teneis derecho a las aguas excedentarias que dictará el ministerio y la CHT que son las que tienen las competencias sobre la cuenca del Tajo, cualquier otra institución foránea a dicha cuenca no tiene sentido que dicte como acutar y cuales son los excedentes. Ésto es de sentido lógico, ¿Qué tiene que decir un Gallego del agua del Tajo? 
> 
> Así, vosotros solo recibireis los excedentes que ésta cuenca diga que son ésos y no otros, y dudo mucho que por planteamiento la cabecera del tajo tenga un 80% de excedentes como hasta ahora ha venido siendo por un trasvase que se aprobó en la dictadura y que no se ha modificado por ser un tema espinoso, pero que parece que ya se le empieza a poner el sentido común que en el levante parece que no existe, ya que según las apariencias les importa un pimiento de los suyos que el Tajo se quede seco. Todavía estoy por escuchar a alguno del Segura decir que lo que sucede en el Tajo no se puede consentir, que es un atropello ecológico, que hay restructurar los planteamientos del Trasvase, todo lo mas que oimos a cualquier planteamiento es "NO", PERO A TODO lo que se proponga para mejorar la situación del Tajo.
> 
> Cada uno tiene el derecho a preocuparse por lo suyo, y nosotros a proteger nuestro rio Tajo, pero no sólo el Tajo, sino el Júcar en su tramo alto y el Segura. Esa ley no dice que CLM vaya a prohibir los trasvases porque no tiene competencia ni con la ley actual ni la que se ha aprobado, sino que se hará cumplir la ley que garantiza el abastecimeinto humano y el desarrollo de CLM que ahora por llevar agua al levante no se cumple, y tendrá voz para hacerla cumplir, y medios sancionadores si no se cumple.
> ...


*En primer lugar* ¡viva el Twiter! ya que restringe un numero máximo de caracteres por mensaje.
*En segundo lugar* en alusion a la mala gestión del levante decirte que tal y como enlacé el otro dia no sé en qué hilo, Murcia es un modelo de gestión del agua a nivel mundial. Por cierto el otro dia oí a Artur Más (el de Cataluña) ponernos de ejemplo de gestión. Yo no sé si tu sabrás , probablemete no, que en Murcia se reciben continuas visitas (pero desde hace mas de 20 años) de representaciones de los mas diversos paises (Japon, Siria, israel, etc, etc) para conocer la gestion del agua de Murcia (osea que mal no lo haremos).
*En tercer lugar*, en la historia de la humanidad, lo que de verdad ha marcado el devenir de la historia ha sido LA ECONOMIA por tanto reto al foro a que en el hilo que pienso publicar se exponga de forma _seria_ cual serian economicamnete los *beneficios/perjuicios* economicos de el cierre del ATS a nivel Nacional y de Castilla La Mancha y de Murcia, Alicante y Almeria (pero, por favor, en plan TWITER)

----------


## ben-amar

1º.- Es muy facil gestionar agua, y que sobre, cuando es dejando a otros sin ella. Ese merito no se lo quita nadie y de todas partes vienen a ver como esquilman otros rios para beneficio propio.
2º.- nadie tiene derecho a progresar a costa de otros
3º.- si no te gustan los mensajes largos, pues no los leas.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo siento Gomar, pero esto es un foro en el que cada uno puede poner los mensajes tan largos como quiera, mientras cumplan las normas.

Si te gusta el Twiter y te molestan ese tipo de mensajes, creo que te has equivocado de sitio.

Un saludo

----------


## gomar

> Lo siento Gomar, pero esto es un foro en el que cada uno puede poner los mensajes tan largos como quiera, mientras cumplan las normas.
> 
> Si te gusta el Twiter y te molestan ese tipo de mensajes, creo que te has equivocado de sitio.
> 
> Un saludo


No, no me equivoco de sitio, simplemente me quejo (¿tengo derecho?) de una respuesta tan larga

----------


## No Registrado

> *En primer lugar* ¡viva el Twiter! ya que restringe un numero máximo de caracteres por mensaje.
> *En segundo lugar* en alusion a la mala gestión del levante decirte que tal y como enlacé el otro dia no sé en qué hilo, Murcia es un modelo de gestión del agua a nivel mundial. Por cierto el otro dia oí a Artur Más (el de Cataluña) ponernos de ejemplo de gestión. Yo no sé si tu sabrás , probablemete no, que en Murcia se reciben continuas visitas (pero desde hace mas de 20 años) de representaciones de los mas diversos paises (Japon, Siria, israel, etc, etc) para conocer la gestion del agua de Murcia (osea que mal no lo haremos).
> *En tercer lugar*, en la historia de la humanidad, lo que de verdad ha marcado el devenir de la historia ha sido LA ECONOMIA por tanto reto al foro a que en el hilo que pienso publicar se exponga de forma _seria_ cual serian economicamnete los *beneficios/perjuicios* economicos de el cierre del ATS a nivel Nacional y de Castilla La Mancha y de Murcia, Alicante y Almeria (pero, por favor, en plan TWITER)


 Murcia no administra bien su agua, y sobre todo su política hídrica, cuando depende del ATS.
Extrapolando el ejemplo es como si una familia que ingresa 3.000 euros mensuales necesita 2.000más que coge de la casa del vecino para atender sus gastos. Y encima, el vecino con necesidad económica, cuando les dice que se busquen la vida que necesita sus 2000, la familia cigarra encima le amenaza.

No sé si te parece tipo twitter el mensaje o si no, danos una plantilla...

----------


## cantarin

> Murcia no administra bien su agua, y sobre todo su política hídrica, cuando depende del ATS.
> Extrapolando el ejemplo es como si una familia que ingresa 3.000 euros mensuales necesita 2.000más que coge de la casa del vecino para atender sus gastos. Y encima, el vecino con necesidad económica, cuando les dice que se busquen la vida que necesita sus 2000, la familia cigarra encima le amenaza.
> 
> No sé si te parece tipo twitter el mensaje o si no, danos una plantilla...


Se puede decir mas alto, más claro no.

Creo que ya te han respondido bien, si no has entendido el sentido que tenía la mala gestión y planificación en el Levante, es que no quieres ver el mal endemico que allí se produce. No se puede vivir siempre del vecino, y cuando te protestan los malos son aquellos que te han dado durante tantos años agua. Reflexiona que no es tan dificil.

Ciertamente que en aprovechar el agua es la mejor, claro que es referencia en mejorar el aprovechamiento de cada gota de agua. Pero en vez de tanto eso, buscar como vivir con lo que teneis y desde la racionalidad de las posibilidades, no hipotecando al vecino como habeis hecho y porque no os han dejado con el Ebro, sino también.

Viendo así las cosas, cada día me acuerdo mas de Jasg555 y su plan hidrológico, ni con eso sería suficiente, con el planteamiento actual que teneis. Cuanta más agua podais tener, mas regadios tendreis y la necesidad de agua de fuera cada día será mayor, pero eso parece que tu y gente de allí, ni lo entiende, ni lo quieren entender, ni lo entenderán por desgracia. Asi nos va.

Pd. A veces los mensajes largos, algunos de aquella zona, los han querido borrar con un bla, bla, bla, pero están cargados de racionalidad y sentido comun, cosa que un bla, bla, bla no tiene. 

he dicho.

----------


## cantarin

Por otra parte, por fin he conseguido leer los textos de la ley de Aguas de CLM y la contraoferta del PP.

Leyendo tal cosa, veo que la ley quiere garantizar las necesidades de CLM de forma clara, que según se vaya consiguiendo mas agua en Murcia se vaya retrallendo de lo que va del tajo y que tendremos Voz y Voto en las decisiones. En definitiva, tener autoridad para que nuestras necesidades sean atendidas de forma clara y con la ley en la mano.

Leyendo la contraoferta, si bien recoge la base de la ley aprobada se queda en una ambigüedad típica de aquella que la ha propuesto, Cospedal. No se mojan en nada, no dicen claramente que cosas quieren o no quieren para CLM.

Cuando uno presenta una ley tiene que ser con las ideas claras, con los cabos bien atados y todo acorde con la legalidad vigente como díria Suarez. 

Que habría alguna cosa que yo no habría formulado como aparece. Yo no veo donde esté la inconstitucionalidad de ésta ley, respeta la libertad de cada persona a gestionar sus cuencas, a tener representación y no se atribuye en ningun momento la exclusividad de tratar sobre los trasvases y vetarlos, sino a tener voz y voto como parte afectada con dichos trasvases, aunque confio que al igual que lo pueda hacer CLM lo pudiera hacer también Murcia, que también tendrá que decir y opinar no solo el representate de la CHS que tienen.

Por último, recomiendo que si alguien quiere enterarse de que dice la ley, la busque y la lea sin quedarse en los titulares de periodico. Suele ser mas instrutivo leerlo por uno mismo sin interpretaciones ningunas, aclara mejor las ideas.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Los regantes valencianos piden no aprobar la Ley manchega del agua por lesiva. 
Orihuela (Alicante), 5 abr (EFE).- Los regantes valencianos han acordado dirigirse al Gobierno central y al presidente del Congreso de los Diputados, José Bono, para exigir que no se apruebe la Ley del Agua de Castilla-La Mancha por "lesiva" para sus intereses.

Fecoreva entiende que es "inconstitucional" la Ley del Agua aprobada en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha por fijar una reserva de 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos para esa región ya que esta cifra supondría la derogación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, del trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó y del Júcar-Túria-Sagunto, además de otras "graves situaciones para el regadío de la Comunitat".

Así lo ha acordado hoy la junta general de la Federación de Comunidades de Regantes de la Comunitat Valenciana (Fecoreva) en una reunión en Orihuela, donde se ha solicitado la creación de una autoridad nacional del agua "que iguale los derechos relativos al agua de todos los españoles".

También que se restablezca "de manera inmediata" el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), de 2001, que contempla la "interconexión de cuencas de la España húmeda a la seca".

Todo ello queda recogido en el documento denominado "Declaración de Orihuela por una Autoridad Nacional del Agua", elaborado en la sede del juzgado privativo de aguas de Orihuela, y que ha contado con la presencia, entre otras autoridades, del vicepresidente del Consell y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino.

En dicho documento, los regantes valencianos exponen que "dadas las recientes sentencias del Tribunal Constitucional sobre las cuencas del río Guadalquivir y Duero, por las que se resuelve que las cuencas hidrográficas son competencia exclusiva del Estado, consideramos que es imperativo que exista una Autoridad Nacional del Agua en España".

El objetivo de esta nuevo órgano sería "que cualquier ciudadano de este país se encuentre en condiciones de igualdad, en cuanto a los derechos relativos al agua, en los términos del artículo 14 de la Constitución Española".

Asimismo, la junta general de Fecoreva considera que "es un mandato constitucional que exista una indispensable solidaridad colectiva en la gestión del agua en España" y que ésta esté siempre "subordinada al interés general".

En este contexto, apunta como "un ejemplo a seguir para la justa administración pública del agua" el artículo 12.4 del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Segura, donde se establece que "se mantiene reserva a favor del Estado de cualquier recurso aún no asignado".

Según el presidente de Fecoreva, Benjamín Aparicio, derogar el Tajo-Segura "sería tanto como secar a la Comunitat Valenciana y dejarla sin futuro alguno".

"Esto es intolerable y vamos a dar cuenta de ello por carta dirigida al presidente del Gobierno, el de las Cortes Generales y a todos los partidos políticos con representación parlamentaria", ha indicado.

A la reunión en Orihuela han asistido, junto a Cotino, el director general del Agua de la Generalitat, José María Benlliure; el juez oriolano de Aguas, Jesús Abadía; y el director de la Fundación Agua y Progreso, José Alberto Comos, entre otros.

Previamente a la reunión, se ha celebrado en la catedral de Orihuela una misa conmemorativa de la festividad de San Vicente Ferrer, patrón de la Federación, y se ha realizado una visita al Museo de Arte Sacro de la ciudad. EFE

----------


## No Registrado

!!!!!Cuanto se quejan!!!!!

Eso es que vamos por buen camino...

----------


## cantarin

Bueno vamos a ver como andan las cosas en este tema porque "madre de Deu" por decirlo en su dialecto, porque estan convictos con sus propias palabras.




> para *exigir* que no se apruebe la Ley del Agua de Castilla-La Mancha *por "lesiva" para sus intereses.*


Primero, aquellos que han abusado de las cosas y han hecho perrerias no tienen la suficiente fuerza "moral" para exigir. Esas tropelias han hecho que CLM haya pasado sed por sus abusos, por regar mas de lo que deben y porque han decado Contreras y Alarcón al 2%.

Cuando una ley quiere evitar que éso vuelva a ocurrir es lesiva, ¡¡claro que es lesiva para tus intereses!!! ¿Y los suyos no son dañiños para CLM que nos hacen pasar sed en ocasiones?




> Fecoreva entiende que es "inconstitucional" la Ley del Agua aprobada en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha por fijar una reserva de 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos para esa región ya que esta cifra supondría la derogación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, del trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó y del Júcar-Túria-Sagunto, además de otras "graves situaciones para el regadío de la Comunitat".


Como no me interesa la declaro inconstitucional, cuando no tiene nada de inconstitucionalidad sino que habla de igualdad de esa que tanto hablan ellos para sus vecinos y ellos mismos, pero no para aquellos que les han dado agua tantos años porque el agua es de todos.




> También que se restablezca "de manera inmediata" el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), de 2001, que contempla la "interconexión de cuencas de la España húmeda a la seca".


Aquel plan que la UE veia con malos ojos porque incumplia las directivas sobre todo en el tema del delta del ebro, pero bueno como son 400 hm3 los que reciben pues hay que cogerlos para seguir con nuestro desarrollo insostenible.




> Todo ello queda recogido en el documento denominado "Declaración de Orihuela por una Autoridad Nacional del Agua", elaborado en la sede del juzgado privativo de aguas de Orihuela, y que ha contado con la presencia, entre otras autoridades, del vicepresidente del Consell y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino.


Ahora comprendo yo de donde han venido las ideas éstas, si es que son del Sr. Cotino que no sabe otra cosa que defender lo insostenible en busca de votos.




> El objetivo de esta nuevo órgano sería "que cualquier ciudadano de este país se encuentre en condiciones de igualdad, en cuanto a los derechos relativos al agua, en los términos del artículo 14 de la Constitución Española".


Todos tenemos que ser iguales, y para ello está esta ley que garantizará que Los del CHJ o CHS dejen sin agua a la gente de las provincias de Cuenca o Albacete porque han hecho mala previsión y han gastado en regadios más de lo que podían y han ocasionado restricciones de agua por ello en CLM. Eso con ésta ley no volverá a pasar.




> Según el presidente de Fecoreva, Benjamín Aparicio, derogar el Tajo-Segura "sería tanto como secar a la Comunitat Valenciana y dejarla sin futuro alguno".


y yo pregunto ¿No hacerlo no es lo mismo pero con la comarca de Guadalajara y hacer del tajo un rio mas perdido?...

¿Para que no os pase a ustedes nos tiene que pasar a nosotros?

Busquemos soluciones, no vale lo que está ahora, no hay un Dios que lo defienda a no ser que se sea un fanático que solo le importa lo suyo y al resto que le den 2 duros. Si ésta ley sale es porque hay que evitar los problemas.

Cuando tengamos unos "políticos como Dios manda" el problema se arreglará asegurando agua para todo el mundo, aunque ello implique sacrificios, y habrá que acatarlos por el bien común, algo que ellos parecen que no entienden, pues solo hablan de su propio beneficio.

Dejemos de luchar contra leyes que "coiben" que se comentan tropelias, las cuales hemos visto en este documento, el cual no es nuevo en el foro.

http://es.scribd.com/doc/5560486/El-...por-Greenpeace

A no ser que ahora los ecologístas estén comprados por CLM o por no se quién. Antes de fijarnos en la mota del ojo ajeno, arreglemos la viga que tenemos en el ojo propio.




> "*Esto es intolerable* y vamos a dar cuenta de ello por carta dirigida al presidente del Gobierno, el de las Cortes Generales y a todos los partidos políticos con representación parlamentaria", ha indicado.


¡¡¡Cuántas veces hemos gritado en CLM que es intolerable el estado en que han dejado los trasvases la zona de los embalses!!!

¿Nos escucharon ellos entonces?... No verdad, otra razon para tener menor fuerza moral por parte de Cotino y CIA.

Uno puede escribir a quien quiera, otra cosa es que contesten, porque ya llevo escribiendo yo personalmente a ciertas personas y  recibo la cayada por respuesta.

Como veis poco desperdicio tiene el articulito. En resumen que como no les favorece es: lesiva e inconstitucional, aunque seguro seguro que no saben en que aritculo, porque el que citan no es válido: Ya que ellos tienen desaladoras que les pueden dar agua, CLM al ser interior solo tiene agua de lluvia y si nos la quiten en exceso, cuidado que nadie dice que no se envie agua, éso no lo dice la ley de aguas. Si él agua de lluvia se va ya no tenemos más agua, mientras ellos si tienen desaladoras. Asi que si es por igualdad, nosotros también tenemos derecho a tener agua a traves de los embalses que recogen el agua de lluvia.

Creo que me tiraria horas hablando del tema, pero "no hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oir", mientras que a buen entendendor pocas palabras bastan...

salu2

----------


## Salut

> Todavía estoy por escuchar a alguno del Segura decir que lo que sucede en el Tajo no se puede consentir, que es un atropello ecológico, que hay restructurar los planteamientos del Trasvase.


EJEM, EJEM....  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

> *En segundo lugar* en alusion a la mala gestión del levante decirte que tal y como enlacé el otro dia no sé en qué hilo, Murcia es un modelo de gestión del agua a nivel mundial. Por cierto el otro dia oí a Artur Más (el de Cataluña) ponernos de ejemplo de gestión. Yo no sé si tu sabrás , probablemete no, que en Murcia se reciben continuas visitas (pero desde hace mas de 20 años) de representaciones de los mas diversos paises (Japon, Siria, israel, etc, etc) para conocer la gestion del agua de Murcia (osea que mal no lo haremos).


Por enésima vez, insistiré en no confundir tecnología con gestión.

La tecnología del agua en Murcia es puntera. La gestión es digna de república bananera.

Con el ejemplo que te han puesto de la familia voy a explicar esto último: una familia puede buscar siempre la mejor oferta en el supermercado, para ahorrar... ¿es una buena gestión? Pues si con la tontería de que "es una buena oferta" acaba gastando más de lo que ingresa, no será una buena gestión... sino una buena práctica dentro de una gestión nefasta.

----------


## cantarin

> EJEM, EJEM....


Hola Salut

Ciertamente tu lo has dicho, pero me refiero a esos que ahora protestan porque les van a mermar los envios y van a tener malas situaciones. ¿No deberían también preocuparse del caudal del rio Tajo y comprender como se queda por enviarles agua?... pero solo miramos lo que nos interesa. La gente que mira por el Bien Común somos bastantes pocos, y tendría que cundir mas el ejemplo, seguro que nos iría mucho mejor ?¿No crees?

un abrazo.

----------


## REEGE

Ésto he visto hoy en el BOE sobre la Agencia del Agua de Castilla La Mancha:

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/05/0...-2011-7841.pdf

----------


## cantarin

Bueno pues el domingo veremos si esa ley seguirá para adelante o no, si Gana Barreda seguirá si es Cospedal la retirará y propondra la suya que en mi opinión es una ley de buenas formas sin contenido numérico, porque allí no aparecen números solo buenas palabras. Ya veremos que pasa.

----------


## gomar

Entonces, una vez que ha perdido Barreda ¿se retirará la Ley? ¿tendremos 4 años de tranqulidad por estas tierras en relacion al ATS?

----------


## No Registrado

> Entonces, una vez que ha perdido Barreda ¿se retirará la Ley? ¿tendremos 4 años de tranqulidad por estas tierras en relacion al ATS?


Te voy a contestar como te mereces.

 Espero que mientras el trasvase esté en vigor no tengais un minuto de tranquilidad. Una cosa son los resultados políticos y otra los movimientos pro-Tajo.

Ahora algunos estais muy valientes, de ahí tu comentario absurdo, pero no dudes que tu tranquilidad será efímera. Esa tranquilidad no depende de los políticos, sino de que los ribereños no se dejen robar.

----------


## cantarin

Se abrió la veda!!!!

Si queremos defender el agua del Tajo, movamonos en las asociaciones, ya que la nueva presidenta de CLM se nos bajó la falda en su día y ya veremos como lo hace de nuevo. Ójala me equivoque y tenga que rectificar pero lo dudo mucho ya que según todos los indicios seguirá de nº 2 del PP y como muy bien dice la Biblia, no se puede servir a Dios y al Dinero, porque si sigues a uno fallarás al otro, pues... tiempo al tiempo.

----------

